# Hospital Discharge after Surgery



## joanne71178 (Feb 17, 2013)

Would I code 99238 for hospital discharge after surgery?  I know this is bundled w/the surgery,  so I'm a bit confused with this question on a test I am taking. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wendyh50 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Bundled for Whom?*

Check which provider you are billing for, the answer lays with who you are billing for.


----------



## SJordan (Feb 17, 2013)

On a  test, code per CPT rules.


----------



## joanne71178 (Feb 19, 2013)

It is for a test.  

Thank you


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Feb 20, 2013)

you can give follow up 99024 instead of assigning 99238/39 since discharge is included in follow up if discharge is given by provider of same specialty and if it falls within global period of surgery.

i hope it helps

ABHISHEK RANE CPC.


----------

